

Introducing Appcelerator Arrow–and a New Day for the Appcelerator Platform - albemuth
http://www.appcelerator.com/blog/2015/04/introducing-appcelerator-arrow/

======
jscodemonkey
Waiting to get my hands on this. Has anyone received access yet?

